# Treat yourself to $10 or $20 from Detailer's Domain - Limited Time



## detailersdomain

Hey all,

I trust that you are all enjoying your holidays with family and friends.
I know I am stuffed with great food and in good spirits.

Its now that time of the year to treat yourself to some goodies.

In doing so I would like to present to you a couple of E-Gift Cards.

*$10 E-Gift Card to be applied to any orders over $49.95. - EGC10
$20 E-Gift Card to be applied to any orders over $99.95. - EGC20
*
This offer starts now and will end on 1/3/2012.
No restrictions.
*
In addition please enjoy $9.99 Flat Ground Shipping on this offer.*

Please take a look at some of 2011's hot sellers

Wolf's Chemicals WF-1P Deironizer Decon Gel










1Z einszett ****pit Spray our all time best selling interior cleaner

http://www.detailersdomain.com/thumbnail.asp?file=assets/images/****pit-premium-500.jpg&maxx=300&maxy=0

Adam's Quick Sealant is becoming a crowd favorite











Porter Cable 7424XP Swirl Remover Bundle










Lusso Oro Premium Carnauba Wax - Our Best Selling Premium Carnuaba Wax











The Ultimate Wheel Cleaner - Sonax Full Effect











Uber no Name Super Plush Microfiber Towels











Uber "Black" Microfiber Towels










Please feel to drop me an email or drop me a call if you have any questions.

Thanks again for all the support in 2011 and have a Happy and Safe New Year!


----------

